# Anyone use hydrophobic / anti-fog film on their side mirrors?



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Wondering if anyone else has tried those anti-fog / anti-rain / hydrophobic films on their side view mirrors. Does it work well, and is it something you'd recommend? I think it would be the most helpful in the upcoming dark fall and spring mornings when trying to back out of the driveway in the rain or bad weather.

If you have something you'd recommend, a link would be appreciated!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Never any issues in this regard with my OE VW mirrors. What is your issue?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

MrSmith4 said:


> Wondering if anyone else has tried those anti-fog / anti-rain / hydrophobic films on their side view mirrors. Does it work well, and is it something you'd recommend? I think it would be the most helpful in the upcoming dark fall and spring mornings when trying to back out of the driveway in the rain or bad weather.
> 
> If you have something you'd recommend, a link would be appreciated!


I use Rain-X on every outside glass surface. I don't use the anti-fog stuff inside only because I live in Phoenix where fogging conditions just don't exist, we're more concerned with keeping things from melting.
Personally, don't drive a car in rain without it, even a rental. First stop is the auto store to get a bottle and a rag or towels to apply it.
Their wipers are mediocre and I don't like them, much prefer Bosch but their water repelling glass treatment is the bomb.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

The mirror heaters work well to solve this.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

socialD said:


> The mirror heaters work well to solve this.


Have a driveway only 8 feet across so it's very tight and I can't wait in the morning for them to heat up, which is why I was interested in the film


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

MrSmith4 said:


> Have a driveway only 8 feet across so it's very tight and I can't wait in the morning for them to heat up, which is why I was interested in the film


Or....you could just wipe them off!


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

MrSmith4 said:


> Have a driveway only 8 feet across so it's very tight and I can't wait in the morning for them to heat up, which is why I was interested in the film


If it's that much of an issue I'd recommend just wiping them with a microfiber towel on your way out to the car.Just bring one with you when you walk out the door. They can be wiped and cleared in seconds. You can keep it in your drivers door storage too. (I do that but it's really for wiping down the dashboard and console screen periodically, usually at red lights lol. Yeah, I have a little obsession with clean cars!)


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Just order these for 7.50 shipped I thought it was worth a gamble

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000073785776.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.628b4c4dqy0ht8


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Installed these a while ago. Lots of crap gets under them during the install, and haven't noticed any big benefit to running them. Definitely don't get the results the pictures promise.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

MrSmith4 said:


> Have a driveway only 8 feet across so it's very tight and I can't wait in the morning for them to heat up, which is why I was interested in the film


Well start backing into driveway when you are going to park. Then when you leave you don’t have to back up. Just drive forward. I back into my driveway and into garage. 


Kurt


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

I've come to appreciate them more. Lately it's been raining heavily, and I notice that I have much better visibility with the mirrors than I would expect.


----------

